# Team-Wear für die OWL´er



## Waldwichtel (24. April 2011)

Tach zusammen,

nachdem ich gestern ja schon im Stammtisch mal nen Entwurf für nen eigenes Trikot vorgestellt habe, mache ich zu dem Thema mal lieber nen neuen Thread auf. 
Mein Vorschlag war eigentlich, das sich jeder der interessiert ist, ein weißes Trikot bedrucken lassen könnte, da jeder bei der Trikotwahl andere Interessen hat. 
Anbieter gibts schließlich wie Sand am Meer.

Nun habe ich gestern einen Anbieter gefunden, bei dem man Radsportbekleidung mit einem Konfigurator selbst erstellen und bedrucken lassen kann. (www.owayo.de)

Ich habe hier mal ein wenig experimentiert. Es wäre sicher noch eine Alternative zur Bedruckung von eigenen Shirts.

Gooni und Sumsemann haben im Stammtisch ja schon geschrieben, das sie nicht abgeneigt wären. Wie sieht es mit euch anderen aus? 
Bzgl. des Designs, Logos, evtl. Premium-Sponsoren, etc. könnte man ja abstimmen. 
Alternativ kann man bei owayo auch langärmlige Trikots, Windwesten, Jacken, Hosen, Armlinge etc. auswählen.

@Domme 

Ich hab gelesen das du dich vor längerem hier im Forum auch schon mal nach Anbietern erkundigt hast. 
Hast du evtl. schon ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln können?


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. April 2011)

... interessiert wäre auch noch nen Anbieter von Trikots, der Modelle für die Downhill-Fraktion führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brosig (24. April 2011)

Sieht sehr gut aus!!!
Da wäre ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei. Vor allem das schwarz-weiße sieht gut aus.

Habe aber so meine Zweifel was den Preis angeht..der Druck sieht sehr aufwendig aus!


----------



## RolfK (24. April 2011)

Das Design gefällt mir auch sehr gut, aber ich würde eher nen AM/Enduro/Downhillshirt nehmen. Bin auf der Suche danach, hab aber noch nix brauchbares gefunden


----------



## JENSeits (24. April 2011)

ich seh das so wie Rolf!


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. April 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Habe aber so meine Zweifel was den Preis angeht..der Druck sieht sehr aufwendig aus!



Also der Preis für'n Trikot liegt wohl bei 45. Wenn man dann noch Porto, Bearbeitungsgebühren, etc. dazu rechnet, wird der Preis wohl bei max. 60 je Trikot liegen. Aber dafür in Profiqualität. 

Werde aber bald mal nen weißes Gonso-Trikot von mir bei ner Bielefelder Druckerei mit dem selben Druckverfahren bedrucken lassen. Vielleicht ist das ja die bessere Variante.


----------



## RolfK (24. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Werde aber bald mal nen weißes Gonso-Trikot von mir bei ner Bielefelder Druckerei mit dem selben Druckverfahren bedrucken lassen. Vielleicht ist das ja die bessere Variante.



Das wär super, wenn das was taugen tut. Nen Shirt hät ich dafür gefunden, was mir


----------



## Brosig (24. April 2011)

Muss mich Rolf und Jens anschliessen.

Aber aus dem einfachem Grund das bei mir ein normales Radtrikot wohl hier und da ein wenig "eng anliegen" würde


----------



## RolfK (24. April 2011)

Hehe, bei mir nur da - nähmlich da unten am Bauch 


Dies Shirt in weiss wär mein Favorit. Preislich günstig, einfarbig und zusammen mit dem Druck nicht zu teuer.


----------



## Brosig (24. April 2011)

Sieht gut aus! î
Davon wÃ¼rd ich auch 2 nehmen!


----------



## Domme02 (24. April 2011)

Ja unsere Teambekleidung vom www.team-schauinsland.de ist auch von Owayo. Auf unserer Website sind nen paar Bilder wo ihr die erkennen könnt. Wir haben Hosen, kurze und lange Trikots bestellt. 
Ich fahre jetzt schon unegfähr 2 Jahre mit den Sachen rum und trage sie wirklich 3-4 Tage in der Woche. Die Sachen sind echt super und sehen auch nach hartem Einsatz immernoch gut aus. Das Sitzpolster gefällt mir richtig gut, obwohl manche Teamkollegen von mir eher auf andere Hosenanbieter schwören. Aber da hat ja jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben.
Bei manchen gab es allerdings das Problem das sich die Hosen aufribbeln. Das war nicht so schön, wurde von Owayo glaube ich auch reklamiert. 
Wir sind also echt zufrieden. Nachbestellungen ab einer bestimmten (niedrigen?) Stückzahl haben auch gut funktioniert.

Ich wäre allerdings nicht interessiert an Kleidung, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (24. April 2011)

Hi,
schaut mal in den Stammtisch,

Beitrag 2356


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. April 2011)

Wie Rolf schon auf deinen Beitrag im Stammtisch geschrieben hat, geht es hier lediglich um ein Trikot, 
an dem alle im Prinzip mitwirken können, durch Vorschläge bzgl. eines Logos, Teamnamen, Farben, etc.. 
Es hat nichts mit einer Vereinsgründung oder ähnlichem zu tun. Das einzige was uns verbindet ist unsere 
Heimat bzw. das Bikerevier Ostwestfalen. Anders würde man eh nicht alle unter einen Hut bekommen da 
zum einen die Interessen zu unterschiedlich sind (Downhill, CC, etc.), dann der Leistungsunterschied 
zwischen den "Wettbewerbsfahrern", Rennorientierten Fahrern und Genuss-Bikern (wie meine Wenigkeit ) 
und die unterschiedlichen Terrains (Weser-/Wiehengebirge und Teutoburger Wald).

Ursprünglich wollte ich ja auch nur eines meiner weißen Trikots mit nem Eyecatcher bedrucken, denn Trikots 
von der Stange hab ich genug. Da ich einen ähnlichen Piraten für das Drachenbootteam von Alpecin entworfen 
habe, dachte ich, der würde entsprechend abgeändert auch gut in die Bikeszene passen. Das Feedback war 
seiner Zeit jedenfalls schon sehr positiv. Ich dachte mir nur vielleicht besteht ja auch bei anderen Bikern hier 
im Forum an einem Trikot Interesse, welches zum einen etwas aus der Reihe tanzt und für unsere Region steht. 
Man könnte auf dem Rücken auch eine Silhouette mit markanten Punkten aus der Region drucken (Sparrenburg, 
Kaiser Wilhelm, Hermannsdenkmal, Externsteine, ...). 
An einem Verein habe ich selbst ja auch keinerlei Interesse, da dies immer mit Verpflichtungen verknüpft ist. 
Gelegentliche gemeinsame Ausfahrten dagegen schon eher. 

Egal wie das hier ausgeht, ich würde mir sowieso die Tage erstmal eines meiner Trikots bedrucken lassen 
und das Ergebnis hier posten. Wer dann noch Interesse hat kann sich das Ergebnis ja mal in Ruhe ansehen.


----------



## slang (24. April 2011)

Dein Beitrag hätte besser in den Stammtisch gepasst.
Auch ich will keinen Verein oder sonstwas gründen, hab ich aber auch schon erklärt


----------



## OWL_Biker (25. April 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich finde die Idee auch gut und wäre wenn ein Entwurf steht und mir dieser gefällt dabei.
Stefans Einwand kann ich verstehen, allerdings denke ich nicht dass ein Trikot welches für die Region steht, gleich voraussetzten muss, dass man sich untereinander (gut) kennt.

Ich hab kaum Fahrradtrikots (dafür aber über 15 Fußballtrikots  ), würde mich aber auf so etwas viel mehr freuen als auf ein mit Sponsoren voll geklatschtes Team T-Mobile oder was weiß ich Trikot und finds auch mal erfrischender als die schlichten Uni Trikots, die halt sonst jeder so trägt.

Vor ein paar Wochen ist mir bei ner kleinen Harz Recherche der Thread hier aufgefallen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=510973

Die Jungs hatten auch nur Lust auf ein Trikot mit "ihrerer" Heimat drauf und sind dann bei 100 Bestellungen und damit günstigen 29 Euro gelandet.
Vom Design finde ich es mit dem Brocken darauf und der Harzer Hexe super, allerdings habe ich dazu keinen wirklichen Bezug, so etwas ähnliches mit Ostwestfalen wäre da schon was anderes.

Glaub aber nicht, dass man hier 100 Interessenten zusammen bekommt. ;-)

@Waldwichtel: Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber ich finde den Entwurf mit dem Pirat nicht sooo pralle. Hat für mich nicht so den Bezug zur Region und steht so als markantes Symbol dann wieder schnell so als Erkennungszeichen für eine Gruppe. 
Deine Idee mit Sparrenburg, Hermann und Kaiser Silhouette finde ich gut, könnte man ja etwas vom Harzer Trikot abkupfern.


----------



## Rischer (25. April 2011)

Voila, hier könnt ihr mal gucken, würde evtl auch eins nehmen, aber bin zu faul mich drum zu kümmern^^

http://www.esjod.de/index.html


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. April 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> @Waldwichtel: Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber ich finde den Entwurf mit dem Pirat nicht sooo pralle. Hat für mich nicht so den Bezug zur Region und steht so als markantes Symbol dann wieder schnell so als Erkennungszeichen für eine Gruppe.
> Deine Idee mit Sparrenburg, Hermann und Kaiser Silhouette finde ich gut, könnte man ja etwas vom Harzer Trikot abkupfern.



Kein Problem! ... der Pirat sollte ja auch keinen Bezug zur Region haben. Fand ihn nur mit der Brille und dem Kopftuch passend für den Sport. Auch wenn er auf dem u.a. Entwurf wieder auftaucht, so dient er nur als Platzhalter!  (... werde mir persönlich allerdings ein Trikot mit Pirat drucken lassen, Piraten gibts sicher auch auf der Weser ) Vielleicht bekomme ich es ja hin, einen Cherusker mit Bikebrille zu entwerfen, dann hätten wir einen Bezug zur Region. Wobei das eigentlich ne Aufgabe für unseren Gooni wäre, der ist da zeichnerisch ne Granate! 

Ich müsste halt noch den Kaiser mit einbringen oder alternativ ein anderes Wahrzeichen weglassen. Ist aber nur ne grobe Skizze, da ich momentan wenig Zeit zum entwerfen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (25. April 2011)

Der Turm könnte ohne Fahne auch der Wartturm in Lübbecke sein.

Mir gefällt es bis hierhin 
Macht bitte weiter so!


----------



## RolfK (25. April 2011)

Das sieht doch mal super aus.

Wenn du anstelle der Externsteine, sind ja eh nah beim Herrmann, den Kaiser einsetzt, sind doch alle großen Merkmale dabei.

Falls das mit der Druckerei nix taugt, der Link von Rischer scheint ja ganz brauchbar, weil viele verschiedene Trikotformen für alle MTB-Stile vorhanden.


----------



## OWL_Biker (25. April 2011)

Finde ich auch schon sehr gut. 

Nur ich denke die Leute aus Detmold, Lemgo usw. werden sich etwas ausgegrenzt fühlen. ;-)
 Finde ich aber gar nicht schlimm =P


----------



## Rischer (25. April 2011)

@ waldwichtel

Womit erstellst du diese Grafiken?


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. April 2011)

Das vektorisieren mache ich mit Illustrator und den Rest mit Photoshop.


----------



## Joscha (26. April 2011)

interessante idee mit dem trikot!

nur ein "pirat" hat meiner meinung auf einem owl-mtb-trikot nichts zu suchen. 
-> ist für mich ein nicht kaufgrund.

gibt es/gab es die überlegung lokale sponsoren mit ins boot zu holen?


----------



## gooni11 (26. April 2011)

Moin Waldi.
Das Trikot gefällt mir sehr gut muß ich sagen und der Pirat ist für mich auf jeden Fall ein Kaufgrund.
Werbung ist denke ich ganau das was ICH zb nicht möchte.

mfg
ich würd das Teil so wie es jetzt da ist sofort nehmen....


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. April 2011)

Also über Sponsoren hab ich bisher nicht nachgedacht. Wobei ich ungern nen Trikot tragen würde, auf dem für "Ellis Friseurstube" oder "Bäcker Ruwe" geworben wird. Da wären mir Premium-Bikesponsoren wie z.B. Cris King, Tune, Specialized, Hope, Fox, etc. lieber, auch wenn von denen nichts zu holen ist. Dafür wirkt das Trikot professioneller. Der Pirat sollte ursprünglich ein Eyecatcher sein und das Trikot etwas aufpeppen. Aber man könnte ihn ja gegen einen Cheruskerkopf mit Bikebrille oder ähnl. ersetzen. Dann wäre der Bezug zur Region da und wir hätten ein pfiffiges Erkennungszeichen. Ohne ein solches wäre es mir persönlich schon wieder zu langweilig. 

... es scheint jedenfalls nicht leicht zu sein alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen.


----------



## gooni11 (26. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Also über Sponsoren hab ich bisher nicht nachgedacht. Wobei ich ungern nen Trikot tragen würde, auf dem für "Ellis Friseurstube" oder "Bäcker Ruwe" geworben wird. Da wären mir Premium-Bikesponsoren wie z.B. Cris King, Tune, Specialized, Hope, Fox, etc. lieber, auch wenn von denen nichts zu holen ist. Dafür wirkt das Trikot professioneller. Der Pirat sollte ursprünglich ein Eyecatcher sein und das Trikot etwas aufpeppen. *Aber man könnte ihn ja gegen einen Cheruskerkopf mit Bikebrille oder ähnl. ersetzen.*
> NEIN BLOß NICHT...bitte so lassen
> Dann wäre der Bezug zur Region da und wir hätten ein pfiffiges Erkennungszeichen. Ohne ein solches wäre es mir persönlich schon wieder zu langweilig.
> 
> ...



meine Meinung dazu


----------



## discordius (28. April 2011)

Hast du den Piraten selber entworfen oder aus welcher Quelle stammt der? Eine Version ohne Frakturschrift(?) auf der Rückseite gefällt mir persönlich deutlich besser, aber irgendwie passen für mich die Schriftarten von "Bikeregion" und "Ostwestfalen" noch nicht so richtig zusammen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (28. April 2011)

discordius schrieb:


> Hast du den Piraten selber entworfen oder aus welcher Quelle stammt der? Eine Version ohne Frakturschrift(?) auf der Rückseite gefällt mir persönlich deutlich besser, aber irgendwie passen für mich die Schriftarten von "Bikeregion" und "Ostwestfalen" noch nicht so richtig zusammen?



Der Pirat ist komplett von mir entworfen worden. Bzgl. der Schrift gebe ich Dir Recht. Aber das war nur nen grober Entwurf und da habe ich aus Zeitmangel nicht so intensiv nach einer richtigen Typo suchen können. Ist wie gesagt alles noch zu überarbeiten.


----------



## kris. (30. April 2011)

als regionales erkenungszeichen können wir ja auch die lippische rose nehmen 
nen pirat wäre nicht so mein ding. vielleicht die biker vom rücken weg, dafür den kaiser dort hin und die biker in rund (wie auf dem angedachten aufkleber) auf die brust. evtl noch nen fliegenden biker für die gravity-fraktion mit drauf?


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. April 2011)

Hmmm, klingt auch gut!

... wir könnten auch nen Yeti mit Sonnenbrille nehmen. Rund um den Hermann wurde einer schon des öfteren gesichtet.


----------



## pecto69 (28. Mai 2011)

Tacho.

Was ist denn aus dem Vorhaben geworden?
Bin zwar noch nicht lange hier, hätte aber auch Interresse....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## kris. (28. Mai 2011)

nüscht.

bisher...


----------



## unchained (28. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich gestern ja schon im Stammtisch mal nen Entwurf für nen eigenes Trikot vorgestellt habe, mache ich zu dem Thema mal lieber nen neuen Thread auf.
> Mein Vorschlag war eigentlich, das sich jeder der interessiert ist, ein weißes Trikot bedrucken lassen könnte, da jeder bei der Trikotwahl andere Interessen hat.
> ...



ich wäre auch dabei !


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. Mai 2011)

Das Projekt ist momentan auf Eis gelegt, da ich derzeit keine Zeit habe, neue Entwürfe zu fertigen.


----------



## pecto69 (29. Mai 2011)

Morgän.

Ich persönlich finde die Version mit dem Hermann und der Sparrenburg jut.

Dirk


----------



## funkenritter (29. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


>


 
Tach zusammen, 
auch ich wäre für diese Version für das OWL-Trikot. Gut, über das Design des Piraten sollte man nochmal in Klausur gehen.

Gruß Funkenritter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (31. Mai 2011)

Hi,

wir haben schon Trikots bei Maisch und Owayo herstellen lassen... beide qualitativ total in Ordnung. Allerdings gab es Mindestabnahmemengen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Zum Design: Das Schwarz auf Weiss ist super, eine wirklich gute Idee. Wobei das weiss schnell gammelig aussieht und das schwarz, da es gedruckt wird, eher einem sehr dunklen Grau entspricht (wir haben schwarz/weisse Trikots, ich spreche aus Erfahrung!).

Was mir nicht so gut gefällt ist der Pirat und die Typo des Textes auf der Rückseite. Warum ein Pirat? Vielleicht könnte man mit OWL => Eule was machen.

Ansonsten: Coole Sache, ich wäre auch dabei!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## pecto69 (3. Juli 2011)

Mahlzeit.

Los nur den Piraten ändern und gut iss 
Endlich bestellen....

Ich kann auch nen radelnden Hermann zeichnen lassen.....

Das Shirt habe ich designed und das Logo wurde gezeichnen und dann vectorisiert..:












Dirk


----------

